# Long Reef Wall Sat 17/11



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

5:40 for 6:00 am launch. Will head to The Wall looking for kings, trevs and reds. If conditions are good and I've got some fish I may head to ship reef for an explore and jig


----------



## Seascrambler (Sep 4, 2007)

G'Day Dave,

I'll be there not sure what time yet I may meet you out there. What size and type of jigs do you use for the kings as I might check out fish outta water tomorrow night although they didn't seem to mind the gulps last time.

Thanks

Henry


----------



## Davebeat (Aug 17, 2007)

Count me in - I'll be hitting the water at 5.

I'll see you out there.

Cheers


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Seascrambler said:


> G'Day Dave,
> 
> I'll be there not sure what time yet I may meet you out there. What size and type of jigs do you use for the kings as I might check out fish outta water tomorrow night although they didn't seem to mind the gulps last time.
> 
> ...


The R2S 120g knife jigs aren't a bad place to start. You'll need to get split rings and assist hooks as well, but they are still cheaper than some


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Will probably lauch around 5:30am to avoid the wind which will get up later in the day


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Peril,

I'll be joining you as will Redfin. We plan to launch at 5:30. See you at the ramp.... hopefully the wind will be good and the sand monster sleeping    
Will have radio set to UHF 25.


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

I should be there as well....

hope around 5.30....will give a shout out on ch 25 also....


----------

